# NCE Booster as a booster for the programming track?



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Here is an interesting question. Can you take the output from the programming track of one NCE unit and feed a pure NCE booster with it? The reason I ask is that my understanding is that the NCE programming track does not have enough power to program the new QSI Titan units (nor many of the other sound and heavy power oriented decoders). Or is there a better solution (programming track booster?). I was just hoping to test the decoder with some final steps before sending it back (QSI was great in their response).


----------



## rwbrashear (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Rich, 

Here is a mofication to NCE which may prove useful for programming sound decoders: 

http://markschutzer.com/DCC_Articles/PDF/prog_track_boost.pdf 

and another... 
http://members.optusnet.com.au/nswmn1/NCE_prog_mod.htm 

You can also try searching the Yahoo! NCE-DCC Group. There are many threads regarding programming sound decoders. 

Best regards, 
Bob


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The NCE system programs the QSI just fine. You will, as always, want to turn off lights and other loads that are directly across the track... 

Remember that a programming track is bidirectional... commands to the decoder and the decoder "talks back"... 

This is different from normal track outputs, where the only signal is from the booster, and no readback is possible. 

I have used the 10 amp, 5 amp, and the 3 amp (PowerCab) systems to program QSI. 

Did someone at QSI tell you the NCE does not work? If so, please contact me by email who it is, that person is not correctly informed. 

If you really believe you need to boost the power on the programming track, there are special "boosters" just for the programming output. 

I don't believe that connecting the programming track outputs to a normal booster will harm either device, it just won't accomplish what you want to do. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Important finding I am posting in every QSI thread: 

You MUST have a motor connected to the Titan when programming. The original QSI did not require this. The Titan does. Just spent quite a few hours with someone who used his existing bench programming setup that did not include a motor connected. 

Greg


----------

